#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای ریکاوری و مباحثه مربوطه >  > مشکل: بازیابی فیلم های پاک شده در گوشی Huawei Honor 8 model : FRD- AL10

## sajhem

سلام . من به فایل یا روش روت کردن گوشی هوآوی آنر 8 - مدل Model: FRD- AL10 نیاز دارم . 
اشتباهی همه فیلم هامو پاک کردم و برای ریکاوری نیاز به روت کردنش دارم لطفا دوستان راهنمایی بفرمایند . ممنون .

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

